# Stuff & Fins



## Ishmael (Sep 30, 2015)

Hey there! I'll be trying to maintain a journal here of my fish family. I started a few weeks ago with my first tank since years, bought a few fish and my betta's and by now I have three tanks. 

Here's my current setting. I'm still working on all three and keep trying to find better alternatives. 

*Main Tank *(+ betta breeding tank) 









*Breeding Tank *currently with babies born this weekend from my HM male and VT female. On this picture I hadn't cleaned it yet (male was just removed) but I clean it every day now. 










*Secondary Tank* - This tank is for my second male betta, a black CT. I'm still looking for a name for this little guy. 










Beside these three I have a spare tank in case there's a new fish and/or illness. Also if I really have a baby outbreak (I'm planning on maintaining this, though) I could use this. 

*The Fish
*_Note: sadly the female betta's mostly have damaged fins. I bought them like this. They are recovering well! I don't have pictures of all my fish yet either. 

_The main tank has various fish, like two rainbow sharks (a youngster and a big albino) tetra's, and some danio's. Also, the betta's that aren't breeding currently reside here with my first male, Ishmael. 

The tetra's and my two rainbow sharks: 




























The albino has the personality of an old grumpy man trying to chase youngsters (tetra's) out of his yard. It's always very amusing to watch the fish be fishing about. The young rainbow shark stalks the bigger one, even though the feeling isn't very mutual. 

I have two male betta's and 6 females (a bit much, maybe? However, I do make sure it's not too crowded for them - all my betta's have found their own place in the tanks by now). 

The black male, CT. 
Sadly his face is blurred :c









Ishmael, my favourite boy. 










Some females: 




























(I'll have photo's of all of them later)

And the *babies*! This picture was taken a few days ago. 










This thread might also be a little for me to look back on how I started and if I've improved or to see, if anything might go wrong, what I can do better. I hope you all like my fish as much as I do!


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 30, 2015)

Because I like him so much, here's a bit more of Ishmael: 

He's a very cool fish, always minding his own business and being lazy










Sometimes I just like looking at his fins.










He seems particularly attached to this ornament. This also makes that if he moves tanks (like recently, after he cared for the babies back to the main tank) I just move this piece with him or he'll sulk on his plant all day long. 










And the other male's favourite hobby is blowing bubbles for his nest all day long...


----------

